# big sky basketball links



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

the following are links concerning the teams in the big sky conference. all of the information on these links is current and is updated as it becomes available.



OFFICIAL BIG SKY BASKETBALL SITE: http://www.bigskyconf.com/sport_front.asp?sportid=19




BIG SKY MESSAGE BOARD NETWORK: http://www.tomatopages.com/bigskyfans/





EASTERN WASHINGTON

official basketball site: http://athletics.ewu.edu/mbindex.htm

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=331

message board: http://easternwashington.community.everyone.net/community/scripts/directory.pl








IDAHO STATE

official basketball site: http://isubengals.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/idsu-m-baskbl-body.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=304

message boards: http://idahostate.community.everyone.net/community/scripts/directory.pl

another message board: http://www.bengalnation.net






MONTANA

official basketball site: http://web.montanagrizzlies.com/umgriz/basketball_men/

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=149

another athletics site (with message boards): http://www.egriz.com/

montana message boards: http://www.egriz.com/GrizBoard/index.php?sid=3434dd19ed6e0f9f3637a91625a879f2

sportsonly message board: http://www.sportsonly.com/a/6110/







MONTANA STATE

official basketball site: http://www.msubobcats.com/index.asp?page=mb

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=147

message board: http://montanastate.community.everyone.net/community/scripts/directory.pl








NORTHERN ARIZONA

official basketball site: http://www.nauathletics.com/sport_index.cfm?scode=mbb

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2464

message boards: http://nau.community.everyone.net/community/scripts/directory.pl

(if you know of any other sites, please let us know. thanks)







PORTLAND STATE

official basketball site: http://goviks.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/ptsu-m-baskbl-body.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2502

message board: http://portlandstate.community.everyone.net/community/scripts/directory.pl







SACRAMENTO STATE

official basketball site: http://www.hornetsports.com/sports/mbball/

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=16

message boards: http://sacstate.community.everyone.net/community/scripts/directory.pl







WEBER STATE

official basketball site: http://departments.weber.edu/athletics/MBasketball/default.htm

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2692

message board: http://weberstate.community.everyone.net/community/scripts/directory.pl


----------



## SLCBengal (Nov 3, 2003)

ISU has a busier message board at:

http://www.bengalnation.net

thanks. SLC Bengal.


----------

